# My version of Friday Night Lights



## MSnowy (Sep 7, 2019)

I try to get out to a couple of area high school games a season. Last night was opening night for these two teams.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2019)

Good action shots........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice. The QB shots are my favorites.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 8, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Good action shots........



Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2019)

I love high school football. I love college football. I tolerate pro football.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 9, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice. The QB shots are my favorites.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 9, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I love high school football. I love college football. I tolerate pro football.



I also like all football even pickup games but with my knees that’s a thing of the past. I spend way to much time on the weekends watching games college and pro games. This area of the country is basically interested in high school and pro football teams.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 9, 2019)

Check your pix if you have the QB just releasing the pass.  The ball no more than 3 feet out of his hand.
I found that a shot that some like.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 9, 2019)

ac12 said:


> Check your pix if you have the QB just releasing the pass.  The ball no more than 3 feet out of his hand.
> I found that a shot that some like.



I do have  some of those in my set


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 9, 2019)

Glory days!  Reminds me need to shoot a game this Friday.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 10, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Glory days!  Reminds me need to shoot a game this Friday.



Yup Glory Days! every time I step on a field I have flashbacks


----------



## ronlane (Sep 10, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Glory days!  Reminds me need to shoot a game this Friday.



a game? what I ONLY get to shoot a game this weekend. (Shot 3 games last week)


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok, you motivated me to shoot a game.

Number 10 is a neighbor.  Friday night glory...he lead them down the field to score with 7 seconds to go for the win.

Sunday he falls back to earth...he will be mowing my yard.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 14, 2019)

Yesterday was a killer . . . again.
JV game was 98F, but with a slight breeze.
Var was better, once the sun went down.

Most of the yearbook students came out to shoot 
Some of them got GOOD pics.  Have to see the pics of the others, but I think they did well.
And one of the YB students, on the team, scored a TD     Now to see who else got pics of his TD run.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 14, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> I try to get out to a couple of area high school games a season. Last night was opening night for these two teams.



I find these action photos impressive, extremely good in terms of format and sharpness. Very nice to look at, in Europe we're mainly "soccer minded" and that branch of sport is called "voetbal" in Dutch and believe it or not is pronounced as: football. Yes, it can happen!


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 14, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> That I don't understand anything about American Football



Not to worry, a really good sports photo transcends the sport in the image to express something about our humanity.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 14, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Do you know what my real problem is with these photos? That I don't understand anything about American Football... I find these action photos impressive, extremely good in terms of format and sharpness. Very nice to look at, in Europe we're mainly "soccer minded" and that branch of sport is called "voetbal" in Dutch and believe it or not pronounce as: football. Yes, it can happen!



Yes, I have learned that sometimes I need to say "American football," to not get it confused with soccer, in this kind of world-wide forum.

In my experience, soccer has picked up in popularity a LOT.  I think it is because the smaller and thinner kids have a better chance, than in football.
The other factor is something my teacher friend told me. Football is having trouble getting players.  Because of more awareness of head/brain injuries, parents are not allowing their kids to play football.

Although I can't help but think that the soccer ball coming down on a soccer players head, from a long high kick has to be doing a similar effect to the brain.  I have a photo of a ball/head hit, and you can see the grimace on the face of the kid.  It looks like it *HURT.*


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 15, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> I'm impressed by the technical quality of the photos and therefore have nothing to complain about,



I understand your confusion about American Football and thought your post made a valid point.


----------

